# Ford 9000



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello, I have the tractor pictured in the upper left corner and I have a question.
When I got the tractor it had been vandalized and I now am looking for the reason that I'm not getting diesel to the inj. pump. I was told that there is a shutoff valve under the right side of the tank, but mine has the hyd. controls over the area where it should be. 
Does anyone know if there is a shutoff there or do i have another problem?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mikeburg said:


> Hello, I have the tractor pictured in the upper left corner and I have a question.
> When I got the tractor it had been vandalized and I now am looking for the reason that I'm not getting diesel to the inj. pump. I was told that there is a shutoff valve under the right side of the tank, but mine has the hyd. controls over the area where it should be.
> Does anyone know if there is a shutoff there or do i have another problem?




I would trace the line back it could be down the line somewhere.


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

I have gonedown the line to the hydraulic controls and can't figure out how the cover comes off. I have taken all the bolts out that I can find and it still doesn't budge. Before I went any further I figured a question would help see if I was going the right direction. I just don't think that they would make it so difficult to get to , if it was for transporting the Tractor.


----------

